# BYU got spanked and BYU fans eat humble pie AGAIN!!!



## coyoteslayer

BYU fans once again have to eat some humble pie!!! BYU's Offense wasn't that great with 6 turnovers and BYU's defense sucks. I hope I don't hear any excuses from BYU fans.

Brian Johnson and the UTES had control over the game and won by more than 3 touchdowns!!!!!! Collie didnt have any specials plays tonight and Max Hall must have thought he was a UTE player.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* *()* *()* *()* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 

Uintaman, what do you think of your mighty BYU cougars now????? Max Hall doesnt do well under pressure.


----------



## katorade

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

Utes DOMINATED!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

BTW, I'm really worried about Maxxie Pads. I think he might need a box of tissues.

Oh and I hope Reed is ok and Unga!!


----------



## seniorsetterguy

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

Dyed in the wool Coug fan here...but all I can say is GO UTES!!! BCS Bound. Brian Johnson is a STUD. Paul Kruger is a stud. I wish them great success in whatever bowl they end up in. Great defensive play calling by the Ute D Coordinator...at least 3 of those turnovers were because of great D calls...and great execution by the players.

I thought the Y made some great defensive adjustments...Utah had 20 first downs in the first half...only 7 in the second. But how many first downs can you get when you keep getting short fields on turnovers! Johnson was on fire. I really doubted he could sustain perfection for 4 quarters...but alas, he did. Utes deserved it. Great game.

Look out next year!

PS: If I were Whit and the Utes, I would have opted for that last touchdown too. No lack of class there...just letting his boys play the game. Bronco would do the same. It was a good game and a great win. Without that fumble, maybe the momentum doesn't swing back and it's a different game. However, that fumble was not just dropped, it was caused, on purpose...stripped by the Ute defender...a great play!

PPS: Now, Ute fans with class, step up! You beat us...bad. But to say Collie did nothing special??? And to exult over injuries to Unga and Reed (both of whom had decent games)??? Your coach and your team have a ton of class...and 99% of fans do too. The 1% is pretty loud sometimes....


----------



## coyoteslayer

*Re: BYU gets spanked*



> PPS: Now, Ute fans with class, step up! You beat us...bad. But to say Collie did nothing special??? And to exult over injuries to Unga and Reed (both of whom had decent games)??? Your coach and your team have a ton of class...and 99% of fans do too. The 1% is pretty loud sometimes....


Yes I hope Reed and Unga are ok because you will need them in your bowl game.


----------



## buggsz24

*Re: BYU gets spanked*



coyoteslayer said:


> BTW, I'm really worried about Maxxie Pads. I think he might need a box of tissues.


If this were south american soccer he would already be in witness protection.


----------



## clam midia

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

All right! 
Collie showed up, that return put some points on the board, and he had over one hundred yds receiving. No touchdowns though, and Max Hall? Ouch. Don't go there? My nickname for him is Cinco de Maxo. 
Now, it was a great game, and BYU are a good team. I respect them, but hate them.

Parting shot:
Conference Champs= Las Vegas Bowl, (right?)
Wait, if you do it and go undefeated you get an invite to the BCS?! Awesome, we'll take it, again. Cougars, have the Vegas Bowl, enjoy the buffet at the Circus Circus.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

Talk about the shool of hard knocks. I think it was just what the Dr. ordered. I think he may have learned what he needs to return the favor as a senior next year!!! 

He only had 8 interceptions on the year coming into this game. Wow, did he get his plow cleaned! But he's a smart kid and a real competitor. I expect a truly great season from him next year. He's got some big time players coming back. And McKay Jacobsen returning from a mission is another wide out of Collie's caliber. They will be a pair to reckon with. And Harvey will be back too. Lot's of rebuilding on the O line though. I can't wait til next November...I love these games. It's a great rivalry.


----------



## coyoteslayer

*Re: BYU gets spanked*



> He only had 8 interceptions on the year coming into this game. Wow, did he get his plow cleaned! But he's a smart kid and a real competitor. I expect a truly great season from him next year. He's got some big time players coming back. And McKay Jacobsen returning from a mission is another wide out of Collie's caliber. They will be a pair to reckon with. And Harvey will be back too. Lot's of rebuilding on the O line though. I can't wait til next November...I love these games. It's a great rivalry.


Well that might be good for their offense, but their defense needs a major overhaul.


----------



## buggsz24

*Re: BYU gets spanked*



clam midia said:


> Parting shot:
> Conference Champs= Las Vegas Bowl, (right?)
> Wait, if you do it and go undefeated you get an invite to the BCS?! Awesome, we'll take it, again. Cougars, have the Vegas Bowl, enjoy the buffet at the Circus Circus.


The vegas bowl has the first pick if the conference champ goes to a bcs bowl, they could take either TCU or BYU. BYU is third in the conference so it will be interesting to see who they take.


----------



## jahan

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

I vote that Max Hall gets the MVP award for the Utes! :shock: Man he is too easily rattled. I watched him in the USU game and the same thing started happening, but USU sucks and couldn't capitalize on it. Austin Collie is self centered and ****y, but he is a dang good athlete, I have to give him props. Utah's defense was very good today.

BYU still went 10-2, nothing to be upset about, plus they have a lot of young players, so they should be back strong again next year. I will be rooting for BYU in their bowl game.

Now to end it all, GO UTES!


----------



## FROGGER

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

GO UTES!!!YOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## seniorsetterguy

*Re: BYU gets spanked*



jahan said:


> I vote that Max Hall gets the MVP award for the Utes! :shock: Man he is too easily rattled. I watched him in the USU game and the same thing started happening, but USU sucks and couldn't capitalize on it. Austin Collie is self centered and ****y, but he is a dang good athlete, I have to give him props. Utah's defense was very good today.
> 
> BYU still went 10-2, nothing to be upset about, plus they have a lot of young players, so they should be back strong again next year. I will be rooting for BYU in their bowl game.
> 
> Now to end it all, GO UTES!


Max was pretty bad tonight  But if Max was a 10 on the bad scale, Brian Johnson was 100 on the great side! Offensive MVP, BJ. Defensive MVP, Paul Kruger.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

*Re: BYU gets spanked*



FROGGER said:


> GO UTES!!!YOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


+1


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

I don't know that I've ever witnessed a BYU player so single-handedly give a game to an opponent. Max Hall flat out stunk the place up tonight. Would anyone have believed that the Cougars would almost double the Utes' rushing yards? Hall gave the Utes a 10-14 point swing right before halftime, then 21 more points off of turnovers in the 4th quarter. The Cougar defense stopped the Utes on 3 consecutive drives, only to have Max return the ball to Utah with a short field. Tonight coyoteslayer has the right to call him Maxi-Pad and not sound like a jerk.


----------



## flyguy7

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

TCU will get the Las Vegas bowl, and BYU will go to the New Mexico bowl against Boise State and get their ****** kicked again!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

*Re: BYU gets spanked*



> TCU will get the Las Vegas bowl, and BYU will go to the New Mexico bowl against Boise State and get their ****** kicked again!!!!


I would like to see BYU play Boise State


----------



## Dwight Schrutester

*Re: BYU gets spanked*

That would be an interesting game to watch. Might be a nice preview to/if BSU joins the MWC.


----------



## Huge29

*Re: BYU gets spanked*



clam midia said:


> Parting shot:
> Conference Champs= Las Vegas Bowl, (right?)
> Wait, if you do it and go undefeated you get an invite to the BCS?! Awesome, we'll take it, again.
> Cougars, have the Vegas Bowl, enjoy the buffet at the Circus Circus.


I would guess that the LV Bowl takes TCU and BYU to SD???


----------



## seniorsetterguy

*Re: BYU gets spanked*



Huge29 said:


> clam midia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parting shot:
> Conference Champs= Las Vegas Bowl, (right?)
> Wait, if you do it and go undefeated you get an invite to the BCS?! Awesome, we'll take it, again.
> Cougars, have the Vegas Bowl, enjoy the buffet at the Circus Circus.
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess that the LV Bowl takes TCU and BYU to SD???
Click to expand...

That's probably how it should go...but in Vegas it's all about money. The Cougs will bring many more fans to Vegas than TCU. Bank!!!


----------



## crimson obsession

BYU was doomed from the start of the game and they knew it. It all started even before kickoff when the ENTIRE Utes football team, coaches included, ran onto the field and stopped the coogs from playing their patty-cake game. Just like the under armour slogan, "we must protect this house." And let me tell you, they did exactly that! I congratulate the Utes on an excellent regular season and by far the funnest season to watch from a fans standpoint. If you were a season ticket holder as i was this year, no matter how much you paid for the tickets, IT WAS WORTH EVERY PENNY! Once again congrats and good luck in the bowl game and lets show everyone out there that the Utes are for real! GO UTES!


----------



## orvis1

Anyone who did not believe the Utes were for real has to believe it now! With wins now over 3 top 20 teams they are as legit 
ast you can get in the MTN West Conference! Good on the MTN for getting HI DEF the game was almost watchable and other 
than the one PRO-BYU announcer a well called game.


----------



## HOGAN

orvis1 said:


> Anyone who did not believe the Utes were for real has to believe it now! With wind now over 3 top 20 teams they are as legit
> ast you can get in the MTN West Conference! Good on the MTN for getting HI DEF the game was almost watchable and other
> than the one PRO-BYU announcer a well called game.


+1 well said. 612a or 612-1 whatever is awesome. Kinda makes me miss Orvis 1.2? HA!


----------



## flyguy7

Thats awesome how the utes got jumped in the USA Today/Coaches poll by Penn State. Unbelievable. At least they are still 7 in the coaches poll. The AP is pointless as it has nothing to do with the BCS. The coaches poll and the Harris Poll are the ones that count.


----------



## Huge29

mmmmmmmmmm pie


----------



## flyguy7

The sad thing is that going into this week the computers had Utah #4, behind only Texas, Alabama, and Texas Tech (which lost 65-21 to OU). I only see the Utes maybe moving up one spot tomorrow over TTU to 6 in the BCS.


----------



## coyoteslayer

I would like to see the Utes move past USC. The Utes are undefeated and the UTES beat Oregon State who gave USC their loss. Therefore USC shouldn't be #6 and the Utes #7


----------



## flyguy7

Current BCS standings as of today

1. Alabama (11-0) .9872 1 1 2839 .9961 1 1518 .9954 1 97 .970 
2. Texas (10-1) .9209 3 4 2577 .9042 4 1370 .8984 2 96 .960 
3. Oklahoma (10-1) .9125 5 3 2598 .9116 2 1412 .9259 3 90 .900 
4. Florida (10-1) .8755 4 2 2644 .9277 3 1401 .9187 6 78 .780 
5. So. California (9-1) .7974 6 5 2387 .8375 5 1288 .8446 8 71 .710 
6. Utah (12-0) .7858 7 8 2113 .7414 7 1153 .7561 5 86 .860 
7. Texas Tech (10-1) .7789 2 7 2118 .7432 8 1073 .7036 4 89 .890 
8. Penn State (11-1) .7520 8 6 2187 .7674 6 1157 .7587 7 73 .730 
9. Boise State (11-0) .6581 9 9 1901 .6670 9 1033 .6774 10 63 .630 
10. Ohio State (10-2) .6210 10 10 1827 .6411 10 994 .6518 12 57 .570 
11. Georgia (9-2) .6020 11 13 1607 .5639 13 842 .5521 9 69 .690 
12. Oklahoma State (9-2) .5705 12 12 1621 .5688 12 858 .5626 11 58 .580 
13. Missouri (9-2) .5589 13 11 1622 .5691 11 896 .5875 13 52 .520 
14. Texas Christian (10-2) .4702 16 15 1268 .4449 14 695 .4557 14 51 .510 
15. Ball State (11-0) .4379 17 14 1346 .4723 15 673 .4413 16 40 .400 
16. Cincinnati (9-2) .3971 19 16 1101 .3863 16 572 .3751 15 43 .430 
17. Oregon State (8-3) .3131 21 17 976 .3425 17 544 .3567 T-20 24 .240 
18. Brigham Young (10-2) .2625 14 18 761 .2670 19 321 .2105 17 31 .310 
19. Michigan State (9-3) .2118 15 21 517 .1814 21 296 .1941 19 26 .260 
20. Florida State (8-3) .1882 NR 23 401 .1407 24 204 .1338 18 29 .290 
21. Boston College (8-3) .1862 NR 20 537 .1884 22 290 .1902 22 18 .180 
22. Georgia Tech (8-3) .1812 NR 22 415 .1456 23 241 .1580 T-20 24 .240 
23. Oregon (8-3) .1551 24 19 584 .2049 18 397 .2603 NR 0 .000 
24. Northwestern (9-3) .1130 NR 24 330 .1158 20 310 .2033 T-25 2 .020 
25. Pittsburgh (7-3) .0413 20 25 130 .0456 26 43 .0282 23 5 .050


----------



## copper

I like it how Utah gets into the BCS, possible National Championship if things turn out right and Utah fans still can't stop talking about BYU. It wasn't Utah wins! Yippeee! It was BYU LOSES! YiPPEEE!

That's what seperates a real fan from a Utah fan. All they care about is BYU. It's sort of an oxymoron.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> like it how Utah gets into the BCS, possible National Championship if things turn out right and Utah fans still can't stop talking about BYU. It wasn't Utah wins! Yippeee! It was BYU LOSES! YiPPEEE!
> 
> That's what seperates a real fan from a Utah fan. All they care about is BYU. It's sort of an oxymoron.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Someone has to remind BYU that they got spanked by the UTES!!!! The UTES will be talking about the BSC in a few weeks. Give it a few weeks time. BYU will be old news. The UTES will sweep them under the carpet until they prepare for next year.


----------



## coyoteslayer

BTW Did you see how frustrated Max Hall was with the UTE defense? He pushed Paul Kruger and the UTES gain 15 yds. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29

copper said:


> I like it how Utah gets into the BCS, possible National Championship if things turn out right and Utah fans still can't stop talking about BYU. It wasn't Utah wins! Yippeee! It was BYU LOSES! YiPPEEE!
> 
> That's what seperates a real fan from a Utah fan. All they care about is BYU. It's sort of an oxymoron.


I have often had the exact same thought, but thought that it would not be appropriate to bring it up now as to possilby sound like a sore loser; kind of seems like little brother disease, they seem to get more joy out of someone else's pain vs their own success at times from certain U fans. All that aside, props to the Utes!


----------



## HOGAN

A lot of truth to that, I will agree, however if the Y would have won well, it would be the other way, certain Y fans would be going on and on about it.


----------



## copper

I would have liked to see Pita in there and see what kind of difference that would have made. I am not sore. I rooted for the Y, however I am not a big enough fan to care about the loss. But I know of others whom I watched the game with that were near the depths of depression after the loss.

I was a realist though. Without Pita there was not chance of a win and I was surprised that the Y kept it that close until the 4th quarter. My predictions were a U blowout. I even stated such early last week in another thread.

I just think it is funny that the Utes still can't get over the Y even when they are clearly the better team.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I would have liked to see Pita in there and see what kind of difference that would have made. I am not sore. I rooted for the Y, however I am not a big enough fan to care about the loss. But I know of others whom I watched the game with that were near the depths of depression after the loss.
> 
> I was a realist though. Without Pita there was not chance of a win and I was surprised that the Y kept it that close until the 4th quarter. My predictions were a U blowout. I even stated such early last week in another thread.
> 
> I just think it is funny that the Utes still can't get over the Y even when they are clearly the better team.


BYU lost because they had 6 turn-overs. Pitta might not have prevented those turn-overs. All the Momentum was in favor of the UTES with ZERO turn-overs.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

The Y simply coached the entire game poorly. It took the Y two quarters to decide to at least try and stop the short yardage passes. I mean how many times are you going to get burned before you make some changes. Someone mentioned Pita. He is an important member of the team, but he wouldn't have helped Max Hall throw the ball better. Brian Johnson was a far superior quarterback Saturday which was a huge surprise. The next coaching blunder was they kept going back to Hall instead of running the ball. Unga and Vackapuna were shredding the Utes D and the coaches kept forcing Max Hall to win the game. My two brothers in law were there dressed in red while I was at home routing blue. I will admit that the Y was lucky to even have a chance in that game as they got out-played and out-coached.


----------



## FROGGER

copper said:


> I like it how Utah gets into the BCS, possible National Championship if things turn out right and Utah fans still can't stop talking about BYU. It wasn't Utah wins! Yippeee! It was BYU LOSES! YiPPEEE!
> 
> That's what seperates a real fan from a Utah fan. All they care about is BYU. It's sort of an oxymoron.


Tell me your kidding, the game is not even 48 hours old yet, i know BYU fan is sobbing in the corner but cant UTE fans enjoy the spanking for a while... ? We know whats ahead but there are times to savor the moment and this is one of them.... :roll:

Gotta love Y fans ... :lol: :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

My hats to off to the Utah Utes! The completely outplayed my Cougars in every aspect ofthe game, and deserve any trash-talking they get to do at this point. Utah is simply a better team this year. So bragging rights go to them until next November, and hopefully, we'll get another great game. Great job Utah Utes, and best of luck in your BCS game - I hope you win! Congrats on a great season. 

I'll talk later about my Cougars - but for now - The Utah Utes deserve all the props that are coming their way. Utes played a perfect game. Well done.


----------



## HighNDry

I thought the Utes were a better team this year. I predicted a couple touchdown win and that's about where it would have landed without the turnovers and the last minute punch-in by the Utes.

I think TCU was the best team in the conference this year, but the Utes were able to squeek out a win a home against them, which is good.

I like the title of this thread, as if AGAIN means something. Wasn't it BYU that has won the last two years???


----------



## coyoteslayer

It means that BYU ate humble pie against TCU and the UTES. So much for their quest of perfection. Maybe next year.


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> It means that BYU ate humble pie against TCU and the UTES. So much for their quest of perfection. Maybe next year.


Hey CS, if you look at next year, the quest for perfection will be easier to pull off next year than it was this year with us having all the big boys at home along with playing a ranked Florida State team early on. I really doubt though that Bronco will use the whole quest for perfection theme again afte if blew up in his face!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Hey CS, if you look at next year, the quest for perfection will be easier to pull off next year than it was this year with us having all the big boys at home along with playing a ranked Florida State team early on. I really doubt though that Bronco will use the whole quest for perfection theme again afte if blew up in his face!


Then you will be as happy as a fluffy bunny on easter morning


----------



## HighNDry

I wonder if Utah will use the same old theme:

"It doesn't matter if we lose all out games. If we beat BYU then our season is a success."

What's nice about college football, is the teams change from year-to-year. Building a good consistant program is very tough. For the Utes and the Cougs to do that year after year, really says a lot for both organizations and schools.

GO UTES in the BSC

GO COUGARS in your bowl game!


----------



## orvis1

Let's remember the Utes have now been to the BCS 2x and BYU is zero, plus BYU was destroyed on Saturday so hats off to the Utes this year even though TCU is probably the better team. I wish bolth teams good luck but I would place TCU, BYU, and Utah as the top 3 teams to beat in the MWC. I think all 3 schools have built quality programs now if we can get boise state here we can loby to get the big east's automatic birth!


----------



## trouthunter1




----------



## UintaMan

orvis1 said:


> Let's remember the Utes have now been to the BCS 2x and BYU is zero, plus BYU was destroyed on Saturday so hats off to the Utes this year even though TCU is probably the better team. I wish bolth teams good luck but I would place TCU, BYU, and Utah as the top 3 teams to beat in the MWC. I think all 3 schools have built quality programs now if we can get boise state here we can loby to get the big east's automatic birth!


That would be awesome, I hope the rumors come to fruition and Boise does come to the conference in 2010.


----------



## UintaMan

trouthunter1 said:


>


Even I can say that is a good one there!


----------



## GaryFish

> That would be awesome, I hope the rumors come to fruition and Boise does come to the conference in 2010.


Isn't going to happen. There is nothing in it for Boise State. Right now, they are in the first conference to bust the BCS twice, their games are regularly telecast on ESPN, and chances are, they will win their conference every year. If they come to the MWC, they will not be on ESPN - ever, and they will not win the conference every year - in fact this year, they would finish 4th. So for them to come to the MWC means worse TV, no conference championships, and no argument that they would have any better access to BCS bowls/money than they have right now. What's in it for Boise State? A whole lot of nothing.

And honestly - I've watched 4 BSU games this year - speaking only for this year, they would lose to Utah, TCU and BYU if they played.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> That would be awesome, I hope the rumors come to fruition and Boise does come to the conference in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't going to happen. There is nothing in it for Boise State. Right now, they are in the first conference to bust the BCS twice, their games are regularly telecast on ESPN, and chances are, they will win their conference every year. If they come to the MWC, they will not be on ESPN - ever, and they will not win the conference every year - in fact this year, they would finish 4th. So for them to come to the MWC means worse TV, no conference championships, and no argument that they would have any better access to BCS bowls/money than they have right now. What's in it for Boise State? A whole lot of nothing.
> 
> *And honestly - I've watched 4 BSU games this year - speaking only for this year, they would lose to Utah, TCU and BYU if they played*.
Click to expand...

I agree with most of your statement, but the last sentence. I don't know if the Cougs could beat them. Boise States defense is almost as good as TCU's and Utah's, and their offense is better than the Utes IMO. It is possible that TCU or BYU could play Boise in the Poinsettia Bowl, then we will know for sure.


----------



## UintaMan

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome, I hope the rumors come to fruition and Boise does come to the conference in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't going to happen. There is nothing in it for Boise State. Right now, they are in the first conference to bust the BCS twice, their games are regularly telecast on ESPN, and chances are, they will win their conference every year. If they come to the MWC, they will not be on ESPN - ever, and they will not win the conference every year - in fact this year, they would finish 4th. So for them to come to the MWC means worse TV, no conference championships, and no argument that they would have any better access to BCS bowls/money than they have right now. What's in it for Boise State? A whole lot of nothing.
> 
> *And honestly - I've watched 4 BSU games this year - speaking only for this year, they would lose to Utah, TCU and BYU if they played*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with most of your statement, but the last sentence. I don't know if the Cougs could beat them. Boise States defense is almost as good as TCU's and Utah's, and their offense is better than the Utes IMO. It is possible that TCU or BYU could play Boise in the Poinsettia Bowl, then we will know for sure.
Click to expand...

BYU has shown in the past thay they can't beat Boise State, and with Boise offense and BYU's defense I see no way that BYU could beat Boise, I guess we just have to wait and see about Boise coming to the conference. If Boise gets the chance to go to a conference who quite possibly could get an automatic berth to the BCS in a few years, they will jump ship in a heart beat no matter what the other cons are which is what I foresee taking place. Again none of us really have a clue of what will happen, however, it is a legitimate possibility. Other than Boise State the WAC is going down hill as fast as the ACC and Big East is and the MWC is gaining a full head of steam.


----------



## jahan

UintaMan said:


> BYU has shown in the past thay they can't beat Boise State, and with Boise offense and BYU's defense I see no way that BYU could beat Boise, I guess we just have to wait and see about Boise coming to the conference. If Boise gets the chance to go to a conference who quite possibly could get an automatic berth to the BCS in a few years, they will jump ship in a heart beat no matter what the other cons are which is what I foresee taking place. Again none of us really have a clue of what will happen, however, it is a legitimate possibility. *Other than Boise State the WAC is going down hill as fast as the ACC and Big East is and the MWC is gaining a full head of steam.*


I hate to say it, but you are 100% correct.  :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

BSU's wins over BYU came during the Crowton era, to teams that lost more than they won, and if I remember right, two of those games took last second field goals, with one game a total blow out. Watching both teams this year - BYU would beat Boise State. As would TCU and Utah. Again, I'm not convinced Boise would have anything to gain by leaving the WAC and plenty to lose. The MTN TV contract is at the core of that.


----------



## HighNDry

orvis1 said:


> Let's remember the Utes have now been to the BCS 2x and BYU is zero, plus BYU was destroyed on Saturday so hats off to the Utes this year even though TCU is probably the better team. I wish bolth teams good luck but I would place TCU, BYU, and Utah as the top 3 teams to beat in the MWC. I think all 3 schools have built quality programs now if we can get boise state here we can loby to get the big east's automatic birth!


Oh, I remember.
Maybe you don't remember that BYU has a National Championship.
Maybe you don't remember that Whittingham played at BYU and that probably helps him in coaching.
Maybe you don't remember that Paul James started out play-by-play at Utah, then jumped to BYU.
Maybe you forgot that Lavell Edwards is one of the top college coaches in winning percentage.
Maybe you forgot that two BYU quarterbacks have won superbowls.
Maybe...

Hey, it was nice to see Alex Smith back on camera at the Ute stadium. Reliving glory years is a great jock quality. Shouild have seen them at my 20 year class reunion. :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1

HighNDry said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's remember the Utes have now been to the BCS 2x and BYU is zero, plus BYU was destroyed on Saturday so hats off to the Utes this year even though TCU is probably the better team. I wish bolth teams good luck but I would place TCU, BYU, and Utah as the top 3 teams to beat in the MWC. I think all 3 schools have built quality programs now if we can get boise state here we can loby to get the big east's automatic birth!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember.
> Maybe you don't remember that BYU has a National Championship.
> Maybe you don't remember that Whittingham played at BYU and that probably helps him in coaching.
> Maybe you don't remember that Paul James started out play-by-play at Utah, then jumped to BYU.
> Maybe you forgot that Lavell Edwards is one of the top college coaches in winning percentage.
> Maybe you forgot that two BYU quarterbacks have won superbowls.
> Maybe...
> 
> Hey, it was nice to see Alex Smith back on camera at the Ute stadium. Reliving glory years is a great jock quality. Shouild have seen them at my 20 year class reunion. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Maybe you don't remember that UTAH UTES are the ONLY team in history to have the #1 draft pick in bolth the NBA and NFL ever! I guess our history and glory is now while you enjoy the past, and if you ever get to the BCS we will show you the ropes since we are going for the second time now. Enjoy the re-runs of the glory years on tv, sadly as a notre dame fan as well that is all I have to enjoy.


----------



## flyguy7

Maybe you don't remember when Michigan and Notre Dame were football powerhouses
Maybe you don't remember what you had for dinner last wednesday.

Maybe we should forget about this history BS and look toward the present. BYU was dominated. Plain and simple.


----------



## HighNDry

Maybe you don't remember all the media is dissing on Bowgut and Smith as the two biggest waste of number one picks in their respective sports since the washed up Big Vern Gardner era.

I do remember when Michigan was a powerhouse. Utah would have never beat them back then. This year, you can hang your hat on a poor team, just because of their name but Michigan sucks this year.

Maybe you forgot that the mighty Utes whooped on UCLA last year and then got beat by the lowly UNLV team next game.

Maybe I'll make a prediction that if Utah gets put in a BCS bowl against any of the teams ranked above them right now, they'll get beat. I wonder if there is another PItt type team out there for them, they seem to hang their hats on beating big name teams having meadiocre seasons. (That's a in the present prediction.)


----------



## flyguy7

Lets bet a dozen flies on it, Highndry..... o-||


----------



## HighNDry

What type?
And just as a side note: do you tie any commercially? If so what do you charge for something like Zebra Midges?


----------



## flyguy7

Any dozen flies that you need. I don't do it a lot but I do some custom stuff. What do you want? Bead color? Size? body color? 20 bucks a dozen is a good deal. I can make you a nice selection if you like...


----------



## HighNDry

I'm going to give a shot at tying them, but if they don't turn out, it's good to know where to turn.

Now, back the regularly scheduled program.

Remember...


----------



## flyguy7

Try using a flat thread such as danville 6/0 flymaster or Wapsi 70 instead of a bonded thread such as Uni 8/0 because it makes a round build up on the hook. It will be easier to form a nice smooth body with a slight taper towards the bead. It can be done with Uni but takes very precise thread control to make it look perfect.

Now back to the topic..........


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Any dozen flies that you need. I don't do it a lot but I do some custom stuff. What do you want? Bead color? Size? body color? 20 bucks a dozen is a good deal. I can make you a nice selection if you like...


Look.....flyguy7 is admitting he has all ready lost the bet !!!
-_O-


----------



## orvis1

.45 said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any dozen flies that you need. I don't do it a lot but I do some custom stuff. What do you want? Bead color? Size? body color? 20 bucks a dozen is a good deal. I can make you a nice selection if you like...
> 
> 
> 
> Look.....flyguy7 is admitting he has all ready lost the bet !!!
> -_O-
Click to expand...

The utes would destory penn state, have a good game with bama, have a shot with sc, any of the other teams above us will crush the utes. I think Flyguy is being smart getting the bugs ready either he loses them in a bet or sells them for $20.


----------



## flyguy7

Hah twinkie boy! at least Orvis1 smells what i'm steppin' in!


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Hah twinkie boy! at least Orvis1 smells what i'm steppin' in!


Twinkie boy ?!?! :shock:

Uintaman says I just come over to the Sports forum to stir the pot anyhow.......

-_O- :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyguy7

LOL Uintaman say lots of things. :roll: :roll:



> UintaMan on Mon Nov 24, 2008 1:07 pm
> 
> flyguy7 wrote:
> Would you like some cheese with your whine Officer Dangle?
> 
> Where did you come from? Sorry but I've never read a post from you that was worth reading!


----------



## HighNDry

Off topic again...and waiting for someone to tell us to take it to a PM.

Flyguy7, have you used Ultra-thread to tie them? I'm trying to figure out the denier stuff. Is the higher the denier the thicker the diameter? I've got Ultra in 140 and 70 and I can't tell.


----------



## Trooper

[youtube:3rnavea8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6CROOR2QN8[/youtube:3rnavea8]






How the heck do I embed a Youtube clip on here? Just use the URL...This is probably in here already, but I don't care because its hilarious!


----------



## jahan

Here you go Trooper. I seen this already it is one of the funniest things I have ever seen.

[youtube:1okgxcrs]http://www.youtube.com/v/k6CROOR2QN8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1okgxcrs]


----------



## Huge29

Trooper said:


> [youtube:u7k3g3ny]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6CROOR2QN8[/youtube:u7k3g3ny]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck do I embed a Youtube clip on here? Just use the URL...This is probably in here already, but I don't care because its hilarious!


Just like this [youtube:u7k3g3ny]http://www.youtube.com/v/k6CROOR2QN8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:u7k3g3ny]
Youtube does not allow the liberals to do it for some reason; weren't you the one who started the thread about liberals being more edumacated?? :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1

Funny shiz right there!


----------



## bowhunter3

I was laughing out load here at work, holy crap that was great


----------



## snobiller22

I don't care who you are, that is friggin HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snobiller22

copper said:


> I like it how Utah gets into the BCS, possible National Championship if things turn out right and Utah fans still can't stop talking about BYU. It wasn't Utah wins! Yippeee! It was BYU LOSES! YiPPEEE!
> 
> That's what seperates a real fan from a Utah fan. All they care about is BYU. It's sort of an oxymoron.


Are you kidding me dude? You typical Y fan's always say that crap. As i recall i was still hearing the " Harlene is still open" crap up to the game. So don't give us your self righteous crap about how thats what seperates a real fan from a Utah fan.

You BYU fans are pathetic!!!! Well not all of you, but the good 50% of you self righteous ones are a piece of work. Quit winning, and go tell your quarterback that he needs a new MAXie pad because it's beeding red!!!!!!!

Sorry, had to vent a little. He he, GO UTES!!!

PS: MAX......................The utes are still open!!!!!! HA HA AH AH


----------

